# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Do You Listen To Music Before You Go To Bed?

## kula35

I listen to a wide variety of songs, usually on repeat until I fall asleep. 
Some of the more common ones are Radiohead or Sigur Ros songs. 
I also have a wide variety of other artists/songs.

One cool thing about listening to a song on repeat though, is it occasionally will
 play along in my dream, and I am suddenly at that Radiohead concert I never got to go to.

Anyone ever get that?

----------


## Maria92

I'm always plugged into my computer, but it's unusual to have music show up in my dreams. I get songs playing upon waking up from time to time, though. It's sort of gone away as of late, unfortunately. Nothing quite like waking up to Haddaway first thing in the morning. Oh, well.

----------


## panta-rei

In dream, yes. Almost constantly throughout my day I am listening to music. Music is wonderful. Everyone knows that dreams are made up of daily experience, so it makes sense for music to come along in dreams. 

Listening to it right before sleeping makes it more prominent, I would think.

----------


## vivedream

The TV is on every night, helps soothe me to sleep.  I only watch a few programs then.

----------


## Moodyangel

I like to listen to nature sounds as I fall asleep.  A wonderful loop to have on very softly through your computer speakers is:  http://www.rainymood.com (play this link in one window).  Then...

Open up this link: http://www.youtube.com/user/SpaceAmb.../4/FJCWWje9DdI  (in a different window).

Play them at the same time and it's one of the most relaxing things that I have listened to while falling asleep.

----------


## strael

I used to keep the radio turned to a classical station while I slept. sometimes the music would make it's way into my dream and influence it, which was totally cool.

----------


## youssarian

I have a restless mind when I go to bed, and I've found various options of getting it to calm down. Music is one of the options. There are a few songs on my mp3 player that I play at a low volume. They have slow beats and don't get loud.

----------


## mkingsley

Two words: Absolutely Perfect. People, this is an amazing combo. Cant wait to meditate to it tonight!





> I like to listen to nature sounds as I fall asleep.  A wonderful loop to have on very softly through your computer speakers is:  http://www.rainymood.com (play this link in one window).  Then...
> 
> Open up this link: http://www.youtube.com/user/SpaceAmb.../4/FJCWWje9DdI  (in a different window).
> 
> Play them at the same time and it's one of the most relaxing things that I have listened to while falling asleep.

----------


## Donran

> Two words: Absolutely Perfect. People, this is an amazing combo. Cant wait to meditate to it tonight!



Just listened to both tracks at the same time. Indeed, it is a perfect combo. It's so relaxing that i might go to sleep now.  :tongue2: 
But returning to the subject, i do watch TV or listen to music if i don't manage to sleep in 15 mins or so, since doing them makes me sleepier.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I keep my ipod in as I sleep... Often the music is in my dreams. If it's a sad song, my dream is sad. If it's a happy song, my dreams are happy.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Lunaire

I'd really like to listen to nature-y sounds as I go to sleep, but I don't have the means for that. That said, sometimes I put the radio on sleep as I go to bed.

Once I did fall asleep while my computer was playing music, and I heard it in the mini-dream I had. The dream ended just as I heard the bridge of a song, and that's what I heard when I woke up. : D

----------


## Cabletv

Depending on my mood, I usually play music, and different types. Instead of a loop though I usually play an album and fall asleep after a few songs. Still, some earphones are uncomfortable (especially while lying on my side), but they OCCASIONALLY get stuck in my head after I wake up, no idea why. Or maybe its just a coincidence, but hey  ::D:

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Yes, I listen to music as much as I can & almost always before I go to bed. I rarely dream about it tho. Oh, I play music when I WILD but not when I am sleeping for the night.

----------


## Zhaylin

I used to.  Ever since I was a kid I fell asleep with either the radio or TV on.  Then, in 1998 I met my hubby.  He's a genuis and explained how unhealthy it was.  (I'd also sleep with the lights on.)
I rebelled like crazy lol, but living with him broke me of the habit.
Ironically, in 2001 we got married and moved into separate homes (across the yard from each other  ::D: )

Now I need pitch darkness and total darkness in order to fall asleep and HE listens to podcasts pratically 24/7- even while sleeping  ::roll::

----------


## CaLeB-

Sometimes music calms me before I go to bed. Other times, it causes the song to get stuck in my head and prevents me from going to sleep for an hour or so.

----------


## jstnmarsh

Music is one of the best ways to relax before going to bed as it helps to have good sound sleep which is what the body requires the most. Relaxing your body prepares your body to have a healthy sleep.

----------


## ClearView

I listen to Ninja's before bed subliminal audio. It is quite good, if anyone wants the link to it that can't find it, I can get the link to the thread.

-CV

----------


## OAR Raider

I like the idea of listening to music before bed more than actually doing it.  It is very hard for me to fall asleep with music on and most earphones are uncomfortable in my sleeping positions.  However, when I do listen to music the stuff that does make me fall asleep would be *classical music with nature sounds, Brian Eno's ambient music, old acoustic Dave Matthews at a low volume, and the occasional Brian Wave Generator*.  The only time I remember music showing up in my dreams is when I am excited for a concert/just got back from a concert and I imagine that I am there...its truly amazing some of the guitar solos the mind can create in a dream!

----------


## redisreddish

I always listen to music to fall asleep. I'm so hyper at night, it's the only way I can relax enough to get to sleep. I usually listen to Rascal Flatts and Sugarland, and sometimes Paramore. Mmmm... music. <3

----------


## shana47

Hi guys 

Hi there people, i like to listen to music with my mp3 before going to sleep, i love music so i listen it every time i can, and i like to stay in my bed with music in my ears. I like to listen to classic music because i think that is so relaxing, but there is a problem, if i fall asleep with music in my ears when i wake up in the morning i'm so tired and i feel so strange and heavy. And what about you? do you like to listen to music before sleeping? Thank you for your responses  :smiley:  good mylot. 

Thanks for all friends
Have a nice day

----------

